
Management is not a promotion. It is a career change - ohjeez
http://fractio.nl/2014/09/19/not-a-promotion-a-career-change/
======
yomrholmes
great article - jumping from solo worker to managing a team of 10 people was
the biggest jump of my career, bigger than starting my own company.

Managing and leading a team can be incredibly empowering, but it also comes
with an entirely new set of skills.

I think anyone can make that jump into management and leadership, but they
should be ready to invest 25%+ of their time learning and iterating their
skills. One of the best ways to do that IMO is to find a mentor.

Also, if someone wants to make that jump, they should be ready to invest time
into their people, and not themselves. This is where most managers fail IMO.

------
draw_down
Maybe it _shouldn 't_ be a promotion, but it often is that in practice.

~~~
yomrholmes
totally agree :)

